

Killer tips to setup the new Facebook Timeline pages - ccarnino
http://blog.fanchimp.com/killer-tips-setup-the-new-facebook-timeline-pages/

======
nicolettad
Take care of your new Facebook page. Be creative and be clear.

------
ccarnino
What are other important advices?

